# طلب المساعدة بخصوص أنظمة الإحداثيات وخصوصا من الدكتور الفاضل جمعة داود



## tmooh (30 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

نحتاج المساعدة فلا تبخلوا أو تقصروا علينا 
وإليكم الاسئلة

.ما نعلمه أن هناك الإحداثيات الجغرافية وصيغها
dd mm ss.ss) / dd mm.mm / dd.dddd )
فما أشكال و أنواع الإحداثيات الرئيسية ؟ وما مزايا وعيوب كل واحدة منها ؟ 
وما سبب إختلافها وتعددها ؟ وأيها أكثر دقة وبأي صيغة تنصوحنا بإستخدامها ولما ؟

. نريد شرح مبسط ومفصل عن نظام الإحداثيات العسكرية MGRS فليس عندي أي خلفية عنه 
وهل نستطيع الإستفادة منها خصوصا كون لجلوبال مابر يدعمها ؟ 
وكذلك نظام الاحداثيات الديكارتية utm كألية تمثيله لأنه استشكل علي ؟

. نريد السفر لبلد معين والتجول بين مدنه ومحافظاته ولدي خريطة لتلك البلد 
لكن ينقصني احداثيات واسماء المواقع في تلك بلد مثل الفنادق والمطاعم والمدن الترفيهية وغير ذلك 
فمن أين احصل على ملف احداثيات لمدينة معينة ؟ وهل هناك مواقع على الإنترنت تزود المسافر بهذا ؟

. هل الإحداثية الواحدة تغطي أم خاصة فقط بمساحة معنية وما حجمها؟

في إنتظار ردودكم
وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## د جمعة داود (2 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

أخي الكريم: ما تطلبه يحتاج لشرح متعمق لفهم موضوع نظم الاحداثيات ولا يمكن تبسيطه بمجرد كلمات في رد سريع. أرجو منك قراءة موضوع الاحداثيات و أنواعها و تطبيقاتها من المراجع المساحية *وبعد ذلك* نتحدث عن النقاط المحددة التي بها استفسارات. 

المكتبة الرقمية (الموضوع المثبت في الملتقي) تحتوي عدة كتب باللغة العربية عن اساسيات المساحة و أنواع و نظم الاحداثيات ويمكنك تحميل ما تشاء منها مجانا. 

وعلي سبيل المثال يمكنك قراءة موضوع الاحداثيات من كتابي "مبادئ المساحة" في:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t327327.html

أو من كتابي "أسس المساحة الجيوديسية و الجي بي أس" في:

أسس المساحة الجيوديسية و الجي بي أس Geodetic Syrveys and GPS (in ARABIC) | Gomaa Dawod - Academia.edu_

بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله.


----------



## tmooh (4 ديسمبر 2012)

د جمعة داود قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخي الكريم: ما تطلبه يحتاج لشرح متعمق لفهم موضوع نظم الاحداثيات ولا يمكن تبسيطه بمجرد كلمات في رد سريع. أرجو منك قراءة موضوع الاحداثيات و أنواعها و تطبيقاتها من المراجع المساحية *وبعد ذلك* نتحدث عن النقاط المحددة التي بها استفسارات.
> 
> ...


دكتورنا الغالي
لقد اطلعت على الكتب الذي ذكرت 
لكن للأسف لم أجد إجابة لما أريده بالتحديد
فأرجوا تكرمت أن تحاول الإجابة على الأسئلة
قدر المستطاع ولو بشكل مختصر جدا
للضرورة القصوى والله

وبارك الله فيك
وأعذرنا على قلة الأدب​


----------



## د جمعة داود (5 ديسمبر 2012)

tmooh قال:


> ما نعلمه أن هناك الإحداثيات الجغرافية وصيغهاd mm ss.ss) / dd mm.mm / dd.dddd ) فما أشكال و أنواع الإحداثيات الرئيسية ؟ وما مزايا وعيوب كل واحدة منها ؟ وما سبب إختلافها وتعددها ؟ وأيها أكثر دقة وبأي صيغة تنصوحنا بإستخدامها ولما ؟



الاحداثيات بصفة عامة اما: جغرافية Geogtraphic or Geodetic (خط الطول و دائرة العرض) أو كارتيزية Cartesian (س،ص،ع) أو مسقطة Projected (س،ص) أو مركزية Radian (المسافة و الزاوية من مركز الأرض). أما ما ذكرته فهو مجرد وسيلة التعبير عن الاحداثيات الجغرافية اما في صورة درجة - دقيقة - ثانية dd mm ss.ss أو في صورة درجة - دقيقة dd mm.mm وهناك عدة صور أخري لكيفية التعبير عن هذه الاحداثيات (مثلما هناك عدة صور للتعبير عن المسافة اما بالكيلومتر وأجزاؤه أو بالمتر وأجزاؤه ....الخ) فهذا أسلوب للتعبير وليس نوع احداثيات 

تختلف أنواع الاحداثيات باختلاف الحاجة اليها لتمثيل موقع محدد علي سطح الأرض، فعلي سبيل المثال الاحداثيات الجغرافية (خط الطول و دائرة العرض) تمثل الموقع بقيم زاوية أي بالدرجات و أجزاؤها بينما الاحداثيات الكارتيزية تمثل الموقع بقيم طولية أي بالمتر أو بالكيلومتر. أيضا تختلف أنواع الاحداثيات باختلاف مدي تقبلنا لشكل الأرض الحقيقي، فان كنا سنفترض أن الارض كرة فسنتعامل مع الاحداثيات الجغرافية وان كنا سنفترض أن الارض اليبسويد (شكل بيضاوي) فسنتعامل مع الاحداثيات الجيوديسية .... ومع أن كلا هذين النوعين من الاحداثيات عبارة عن زوايا (خطوط الطول و دوائر الأرض) الا أنهما سيختلفان في القيمة حيث أن احدهما زوايه مقاسة علي كرة بينما النوع الاخر زوايا مقاسة علي اليبسويد. هل هنام مزايا أو عيوب تفرق بين النظامين؟ ... نعم .. فافتراض أن الأرض كرة غير دقيق 100% ويصلح فقط للأعمال أو الخرائط التي تغطي مناطق شاسعة من الأرض، بينما للأعمال الدقيقة والخرائط التي تغطي أجزاء بسيطة من الأرض فيجب التعامل مع حقيقة أن الأرض اليبسويد وليس كرة. أما في الحسابات (برامج الحساب) فأن التعامل مع الاحداثيات في صورة زوايا (خطوط طول و دوائر عرض) سيكون أصعب قليلا، لذلك نلجأ لتحويل هذه الاحداثيات من زوايا الي مسافات أي نحول الاحداثيات الجغرافية الي احداثيات كارتيزية X,Y,Z لتكون أسهل و أسرع في الحسابات. 

كل ما سبق يعتمد علي أننا نتعامل مع الاحداثيات علي الأرض ، أي علي شكل مجسم (أيا كان كرة أو اليبسويد) ، لكن في الخرائط نحن نتعامل مع سطح مستوي وهو الخريطة فلذلك يلزمنا تحويل الاحداثيات المجسمة أو الاحداثيات ثلاثية الأبعاد (سواء جغرافية أو جيوديسية أو كارتيزية) الي احداثيات مسقطة أو احداثيات ثنائية الأبعاد (شرقيات و شماليات أو E, N ) لكي تمثل الموقع علي الخريطة. وهناك عشرات الطرق الرياضية لاتمام هذا التحويل، وهو ما يسمي بعلم اسقاط الخرائط Map Projection حيث توجد عشرات المساقط مثل UTM علي سبيل المثال. 

*الخلاصة أن أنواع الاحداثيات لها مميزات و استخدامات لكل نوع، ولا يوجد نوع احداثيات أفضل من الاخر فلكل نوع وظيفة و استخدام. مرة أخري عليك قراءة التفاصيل من مرجع جيوديسي للتعرف أكثر و أكثر عن الاحداثيات و أنواعها. 
*



tmooh قال:


> نريد شرح مبسط ومفصل عن نظام الإحداثيات العسكرية MGRS فليس عندي أي خلفية عنه ، وهل نستطيع الإستفادة منها خصوصا كون لجلوبال مابر يدعمها ؟ وكذلك نظام الاحداثيات الديكارتية utm كألية تمثيله لأنه استشكل علي ؟



ما المسئول عنها بأعلم من السائل !! فأنا لم أتعامل مع الاحداثيات العسكرية من قبل !



tmooh قال:


> نريد السفر لبلد معين والتجول بين مدنه ومحافظاته ولدي خريطة لتلك البلد ، لكن ينقصني احداثيات واسماء المواقع في تلك بلد مثل الفنادق والمطاعم والمدن الترفيهية وغير ذلك . فمن أين احصل على ملف احداثيات لمدينة معينة ؟ وهل هناك مواقع على الإنترنت تزود المسافر بهذا ؟



هناك شركات تقوم بعمل تلك التطبيقات سواء أنها تبيع متجاتها أو توفرها مجانا .... فعلي سبيل المثال فأن شركة نوكيا للهواتف الجوال أو الموبايل تتتنتج ما يسمي بخرائط نوكيا Nokkia Maps وتتيحها علي أجهزتها مجانا، وهذه الخرائط تغطي تقريبا معظم دول العالم وفي الخرائط ستجد مواقع المعالم السياحية و الترفيهية و الخدمات في أي مدينة ، أي أنك قبل السفر لدولة معينة تقوم بتحميل خرائط هذه الدولة علي هاتفك (ان كان من نوع نوكيا طبعا) وبالتالي تستطيع رؤية المعالم السياحية للمدينة أو الدولة علي شاشة الهاتف مباشرة، لكني لا أعلم ان كان يمكنك تحمي هذه الخرائط علي كمبيوتر أم لا ، فهي مخصصة لهواتف نوكيا فقط! 

أما البديل الاخر الذي توفره بعض الشركات الخاصة في بعض الدول فهو أن تقوم شركة بعمل خرائط للدولة وتضع عليها أسماء و مواقع المعالم السياحية و الأثرية و الخدمات في كل مدينة .... هذه الشركات تقوم ببيع منتجاتها (أي ليست مجانية) .... فعلي سبيل المثال فتوجد شركة في المملكة العربية السعودية تبيع شريحة مخخصة لأجهزة الجي بي أس من نوع جارمن، هذه الشريحة - عند تركيبها علي أجهزة الجي بي أس الملاحية أو المحمولة يدويا - تظهر علي شاشة الجهاز خريطة تفصيلية للمدينة وعليها أسماء و مواقع جميع الخدمات المتوافرة بالمدينة من مطاعم و فنادق و بنوك .....الخ...... لكن هذه الشريحة: (1) غير مجانية ، (2) خاصة بأجهزة الجي بي أس من نوع جارمن فقط....... هذه فقط مجرد أمثلة .... أيضا هناك مواقع علي الانترنت - كمثال WikiMapia - لديها نفس الامكانيات لكن لحظيا on-line ولا أدري ان كان يمكنك استخلاص ملف به أسماء و مواقع هذه الخدمات أم لا ؟




tmooh قال:


> هل الإحداثية الواحدة تغطي أم خاصة فقط بمساحة معنية وما حجمها؟



لم أفهم سؤالك !!!! فالاحداثي يعبر عن موقع *نقطة* وليس موقع مساحة من الأرض !

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## tmooh (5 ديسمبر 2012)

بخصوص سؤالي عن الإحداثي 
هل هو يعبر عن نقطة واحدة مساحتها تساوي صفر ام عدة نقاظ وعلى أي أساس تم اختيارها
وكيف يتم تمثيل هذه النقطة ؟
أم أنه - الإحداثي - يمثل موقع بطول وعرض 1 متر على الأقل كما ذكر لي بعض الأخوة !!
وهل الإحداثية المأخوذة من قوقل ارث حسب مستعرض ماركاتور العالمي مثل هذه 
X : 34965785
Y: 64786589
تعد وتدخل ضمن الإحداثيات الجغرافية مع كونها تحسب بالمتر ؟
أيضا هل نستطيع الحصول وتحميل الخرائط المعايرة من WikiMapia 
وهل عملية التحديث للصور الجوية تختلف عما هو الحال في قوقل ارث ؟

وسامحنا يا دكتور 
وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 ديسمبر 2012)

tmooh قال:


> هل هو يعبر عن نقطة واحدة مساحتها تساوي صفر أم عدة نقاط وعلى أي أساس تم اختيارها، وكيف يتم تمثيل هذه النقطة ؟ أم أنه - الاحداثي - يمثل موقع بطول وعرض 1 متر على الأقل كما ذكر لي بعض الأخوة !!


 
السلام عليكم

*الاحداثي يعبر عن موقع "نقطة"، و النقطة عامة ليس لها مساحة*. تخيل لو عندك نقطة مرسومة بالقلم وتريد أن تعرف موقعها بكل تحديد علي سطح الأرض، فهذا الموقع = الإحداثيات. أي أنك أنت من تحدد مكان النقطة المطلوبة وتقوم التقنية (البرنامج أو الجهاز) بإخبارك بموقع أو إحداثيات هذه النقطة علي سطح الأرض. إذن: الإحداثيات تعبر عن مكان "نقطة" وليس موقع بطول متر !!!!!! 

هذه هو الأساس العلمي الصحيح ... لكن سنسأل السؤال التالي: ما هي دقة الإحداثيات لهذه النقطة؟ ستختلف الإجابة باختلاف طريقة تحديد أو قياس أو حساب هذه الإحداثيات. مثلا لو استخدمنا جهاز جي بي أس من النوع الملاحي (المحمول يدويا أو الموجود في الجوالات) فأن دقة الإحداثيات الناتجة ستكون في حدود +- 5 متر (مثلا) ، في هذه الحالة نقول أن الجهاز لم يستطيع تحديد إحداثيات النقطة بدقة لكنه أعطانا إحداثيات بها خطأ 5 أمتار، أي أن الموقع الحقيقي لهذه النقطة يقع داخل دائرة نصف قطرها = 5 أمتار ومن الممكن أن يكون الاحداثي (الموقع) الحقيقي الدقيق لهذه النقطة في أي مكان داخل هذه الدائرة .... إذن الاحداثي هنا سيحدد دائرة (أو مساحة) ستقع داخلها النقطة الحقيقية ..... لكن العيب هنا في الجهاز و دقته .... فلو استخدمنا جهاز جي بي أس من النوع الهندسي فأنه سيحدد إحداثيات أو موقع النقطة المطلوبة بدقة +- 5 سنتيمتر (مثلا) ، إذن الدائرة الآن أصبح نصف قطرها = 5 سم وداخلها ستقع النقطة الحقيقية المطلوبة .... وهكذا لو استخدمنا تقنية أكثر دقة سينخفض نصف قطر الدائرة إلي أجزاء من الملليمتر .... *إذن ما زال المبدأ العلمي صحيحا و هو أن الاحداثي يعبر عن مكان أو موقع "نقطة" وليس مساحة ، لكن مع مراعاة دقة التقنية المستخدمة في تحديد الموقع. 
* 


tmooh قال:


> هل الإحداثية المأخوذة من قوقل ارث حسب مستعرض ماركاتور العالمي مثل هذه
> X : 34965785
> Y: 64786589
> تعد وتدخل ضمن الإحداثيات الجغرافية مع كونها تحسب بالمتر ؟


 
في الإجابة السابقة قلنا أن الإحداثيات المترية أو الإحداثيات المسقطة Projected هي إحداثيات علي الخريطة المستوية وليست إحداثيات جغرافية علي سطح الأرض. والإحداثيات المترية تكون ناتجة (أي محسوبة) من الإحداثيات الجغرافية المقاسة علي سطح الأرض بعد أن نقوم بحساب هذا الموقع علي الخريطة من خلال عملية أو معادلات أو علم إسقاط الخرائط Map Projection ، ونظام UTM هو أحد أنظمة إسقاط الخرائط لتحويل الإحداثيات الجغرافية إلي إحداثيات مستوية علي الخريطة. 




tmooh قال:


> أيضا هل نستطيع الحصول وتحميل الخرائط المعايرة من WikiMapia
> وهل عملية التحديث للصور الجوية تختلف عما هو الحال في قوقل ارث ؟


 
موقع WikiMapia ما هو إلا صفحة أو موقع علي الانترنت يسمح بعرض المرئيات الموجودة في جوجل ايرث، أي أن الفرق أن الجوجل برنامج يحتاج للحصول علي نسخة منه و تسطيبها setup علي جهازك بينما WikiMapia لا يحتاج أي شئ فهو مجرد صفحة علي الانترنت مباشرة. 

إذا قام الجوجل ايرث بتحديث أي مرئية سيقوم WikiMapia بعرضها محدثة أيضا، فما هو إلا صفحة لعرض الموجود في الجوجل ايرث أصلا. 

أما تحميل خريطة معايرة من WikiMapia فلا أعرف إن كان ممكنا أم لا !! 

والله أعلي و أعلم.


----------



## tmooh (7 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك دكتورنا الفاضل 
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وسامحنا


----------

